# 5 Vegas Miami Petite Corona Cigar Review - nice cinnamon wood flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Perfectly rolled with a slightly firm draw, just the way I like it. Burned nicely. The flavor was sort of cinnamon woodsy. Very pleasant. Worth...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Miami Petite Corona Cigar Review - nice cinnamon wood flavor


----------

